# animal control or rescue



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

If I were to get a dog from animal control or the Humane Society, I would probably get very little information on this dog. 

But...if I got a dog from a rescue, I would get more information, because the dog has probably been in foster care. I could learn things about him, like how he does with children, dogs, any issues he might have, if housebroken. Chances are he has seen a vet.
I know this could be different, according to how long he has been in rescue. But still more knowledge than animal control.

Anyone want to help me distinguish the pros and cons from each? Does it matter at all? Maybe I just overthink things. But I do wonder about getting a dog and knowing squat about him.

Thoughts?

Kathy


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i am glad you are thinking about adopting. there are alot of great dogs out there.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it's just a matter of: how much do you want to gamble on a dog? A rescue will definitely be able to give you more information, and thus a clearer picture of the dog you will be getting. A shelter or humane society might not know as much about an animal.

I guess the question you have to ask yourself is how much effort you're willing to put into a dog with surprise issues. If you'd rather know what you're getting, go with rescue. If you're willing to put some work (training, socialization, etc.) into a dog should potential issues pop up, then go with a shelter. Either way, you're saving a life, which is one of the best things you could possibly do


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It really depends on the individual shelter or rescue where you get the dog, and the level of knowledge that the staff or volunteers have when they match the dog with you or tell you about the dog's known behaviors.

When I lived in northern Virginia, we had three shelters local to us, two of which were county shelters and one of which was a larger shelter that had a supporters association that provided them with funds. This third one actually put a lot of care into all of the animals that were there, from getting to know them and their behaviors, to requiring home checks and calling your references before adopting a dog to you. The other two, you walked in, filled in a form, and handed them $25 (for a spayed/neutered dog), and walked out with a dog. They were not forthcoming with information, even if tehy did have it available to them.

If you are very knowledgeable about dogs, you can find a great dog at a shelter if you get a chance to evaluate the dog - ie, meet and greet, see some of the dog's behaviors, evaluate their responses to different things, etc. (This is essentially the same process we use for choosing dogs to go into rescue, since they have to be not people and dog aggressive, etc.)

Rescues also vary widely, as do the volunteer foster homes where dogs are staying before they are adopted. However, I think that any rescue vets its dogs better than shelters do, as they start with a full vet checkup, whereas most shelters just do routine shots (rabies and a combo shot for the rest). So from a health standpoint, you'll have more knowledge about the dog's background and needs coming from a rescue than a shelter.

However, if you're not so knowledgeable about judging a dog's temperament and behavior, getting a dog from a rescue will give you more of a known quantity as they will be able to give you an idea of the dog's behaviors, likes and dislikes, etc.

Another really good thing about rescue is that they can help match a dog that will fit best into your lifestyle and family. Most rescues won't let you adopt the dog you like best if they don't feel like that dog would be a good fit for your living situation and your home.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I have gotten dogs from both before, I prefer rescues, As for shelters we got our frist dog (non gsd) who was just amazing from one, although with a shelter there is a big chance that some of these dogs will be put down where most rescues are no kill, so you may have more of a chance saving a life from a shelter. 
My co-worker got a pitt-bull puppy for her son from a shelter its suppose to be a really nice shelter, There suppose to temperament and vet check, spay/neuter first shots for all the dogs before they adopt out (lollipop farm for anyone reading in the upstate ny area) They had given her a puppy that had Parvo, Which you would think they would check for that before they homed the pup, When she took the pup to the vet and found out and called back the shelter they were extremely rude to her, The pup ended up having to be put down and caused a whole lot of heartbreak for family and her son, not to mention putting her dog at risk and her home is now contaminated and she can't get another dog for a few years now. With a rescue i don't think any foster parents would risk a sick dog in their home without a good vet exam before hand, With the foster group my family used to work with we always had a through vet exam before any animal came into our home. So just be careful if you do go for a shelter cuz even the ones that promise, and say they do all this, dont always follow through, Very glad you choice to adopt, there is so many unwanted dogs out there, and as great as some breeders are i always feel its better to adopt a dog that really just needs a second chance at life.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

As an Ex ACO I would like to If I can just interject a small sice of opinion. 
At least when dogs reach rescues, they are out of immediate harms' way. 
Whereas, in a shelter or Animal control, the Animal may have 10 days, 1 month or if a shelter that's at it's maximum capacity a few days. 

Black dogs, by the way and dogs with "reputations" German Shepherds, Rotties, Pit Bulls, mastiffs, etc are generally latter on the ladder to go . Older dogs( over 3y/o) are pushed down the list even further. 

You may not get a 100% picture of the animal that you are looking at- specifically that the shelter most likely DOES NOT have the time nor monies to expend on every animal that a rescue (whom has many volunteers, foster homes, etc etc) to fall back upon.

That won't be the end all...... but it's another facet of how things are - If you decide to take an animal from a Shelter or animal control You MAY not have all of the full picture, but you'll have an animal that (literally) owes his life to you.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTraini am glad you are thinking about adopting. there are alot of great dogs out there.



And - I forgot to add this ........Any way that you decide, you have still allowed a dog to live.........Many times the animals that are in Rescues COME FROM the shelters and controls....You taking one makes room for one MORE.







That's always a good thing!









Either way, You simply CANNOT go wrong.









thanks for adopting (All of my adoptive pups have been awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkAny way that you decide, you have still allowed a dog to live.........my adoptive pups have been wesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


We adopted Max from a shelter. He came HW+, so there was an initial expense. Lexie came from the Humane Society and there were no health issues at all. Sophie came from a Rescue (Thank you Noble Shepherd Rescue). She had health issues while being at the rescue but has been in perfect health since I adopted her. 

So, there are no guarantees either way. I would go with your instinct or gut feeling and visit the shelter and Humane Society as well as check the Rescue Web Sites. That perfect doggie will probably jump out at you and catch your heart as soon as you see him/her. Then go with that. Give yourself time to wait on that one though and don't let anybody rush you into a premature decision. 

Elvi


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think it depends on what criteria you have for a dog. If you have a lot of "prerequisites" then a rescue group might be better because they know more about the dogs. Again though as someone else mentioned, a lot of the dogs in rescues come from the shelters and pounds originally. The GSD I fostered recently was from a county pound for example.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the opinions and advice. Doesn't make my decison any easier though.









Since I lost my boy in July, this is all I think about. Am not sure if I want my own dog. I just know I want a German Shepherd in my life.

I really want to foster a GSD. But for some reason, that I can't seem to figure out, I can't find a rescue that will commit. It boggles my brain. That was a win/win situation for all parties.

So I just keep looking. My gut says rescue, my heart says pound. I don't know. But when/if I get one, you will be the first to know.

Thanks for the things to think about. You really help alot.

Kathy


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know how you feel. I lost my terrier in early August and I have been driving myself crazy with trying to decide about adopting a dog since then (puppy vs. adult, rescue vs. breeder and so on...) I'm still trying to decide! 
If you can get a rescue to let you foster I think it is a great idea.


----------

